# Royal Oak, MI Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday Sept 23, 2018



## pkleppert (Jul 9, 2018)

*Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet
Sunday Sept. 23, 2018  8a.m. – 3p.m.*

*Royal Oak Farmer’s Market, 
316 E. 11 Mile Rd. Royal Oak, MI 48607*

*This will be our third“Classic Bicycle Swap Meet” at the Royal Oak Farmer’s Market.
Our team has been hosting the “Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet” every April for over 30 years. 
The Ann Arbor show is now the largest Classic Bicycle Show in the world.
We hope to make the Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet just as exciting, fun and enjoyable as the Ann Arbor show.
We have over 65 premier vendors selected from the over 300 Ann Arbor Show vendors in attendance from many different States
We are going to have ½ of the Farmer’s Market building and a large parking lot for outdoor vendors. 
The regular Royal Oak Sunday Flea Market will continue to be held on the East side of the building.*

*If anyone has a bike they’d like to sell they can display their bike for sale in our monitored “Bicycle Corral” for only $10. If it does not sell, they get their bike and $5 back!*

*Also, there is a show flyer and Vendor’s Form on the web site **www.robikeswap.com*

*You can copy and post for the show and we ask that you send it to all your Classic Bicycle friends. 
Any questions please call us 248-642-6639 or email us at:
robikeswap@aol.com*


----------

